# Privatrufnummer am Handy?



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

vielleicht habe ich auch schon langsam Paranoia, aber heute habe ich 2 Anrufe auf meinem D2-Handy erhalten  :-? 
Nichts außergewöhnliches... ich weiß 

Allerdings stand jedesmal im Display "Privatrufnummer"...
bei 2ten mal habe ich abgehoben und mich mit Hallo gemeldet.
Dann hörte ich nur einen Düdedlton (düdelit) und ich habe wieder aufgelegt.

Weiß jemand was das wieder sein soll bzw.
was kostet mich der Spaß jetzt  :bigcry: 

mfg
RaZ PC


PS: normalerweise steht bei unterdrückter Rufnummer "keine Rufnummer" oder so ähnlich... 
Eine Nummer zum zurückrufen gibt's nicht... sieht fast so aus, als wenn die Zahlen der Telefonnummer durch Buchstaben ersetzt wurden!?


----------

